# Small brass cabinet locks without keys



## Lindas (8 Sep 2019)

Hello everyone,

I have been sorting through lots of small brass cabinet locks at Dad's. Many do not have keys. Do you think these are really scrap or can keys be made?

I can photograph them on Tuesday if a photo would help.

Many thanks

Linda


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Sep 2019)

Many of the keys are very simple - keep an eye on ebay sometimes they come up in job lots.


----------



## Lindas (8 Sep 2019)

Many thanks, perhaps they might not be scrap then. I’ll do some photos of those with keys and the keys and those without. That might help decide if the locks have a use.

Thank you

Linda


----------

